# Ovitrelle information please.................



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello to the lovely ladies with lots of information,

Does anyone know how much HCG is in the Ovitrelle injection.  I took the standard pre filled injection, but not sure how much HCG is in it.

I know that testing early can sometimes give a false reading, but how many days after taking the Ovitrelle injection is the HCG out of your system?

I've had embryo transfer today and have been given Friday 21st August as my OTD, (that is day 18!!!!) and just wanted to see when it might be safe to test from.

Thanks in advance,

Dee
xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, 

Took my shot last night and whilst I don't have the info sheet on me I'm sure 6500 was on the side of the box.

Have you been told to take 2 more injections on days 3 & 10 (I think). I think those are the ones that mess up the test but I will be checking with my clinic tomorrow. I also was told my OTd would be 18 days after my insem (which is tomorrow!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Dee*

The standard prefilled injection of Ovitrelle is 250mcg which is approximately 6500IU. It can take _*up to*_ 14 days for the HCG to be out of your system correctly. We all have different metabolisms which is why it will eliminate from your body at varying rate to someone else....one woman may find it's out of their body within maybe 7-8 days whereas another it may take the full 14 days.

The reason clinics advise an OTD is to ensure that the HCG injection is completely out of your body and allow the implanted embryo to have released a good level of it's own HCG so that peestick can detect it.

Sorry, not sure what you mean by "day 18".....when did you have the trigger injection and when did you have EC ? The very earliest to test would be 14dpEC as that would be like 14dpo.....but even then, for some that's early and many women don't get a +ve result until 14dpt.

I appreciate some women are early testers but I've never been....don't see the point of adding unnecessary stress of "is it or isn't it genuine BFP" or if BFN "will it change to BFP" ...2ww is anxious enough time as it is, I'd rather enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible and wait till OTD ! 

Good luck 
Natasha

*ladynecta*....if you also have to have additional HCG injections on day 3 & day 10 then I'd definitely speak with your clinic about when to test....those and the trigger injection before EC can all effect the peesticks and cause false positives if test too early. I've also had HCG injections (Ovitrelle) during 2ww as support and was advised to still test at 14dpt....it was the most stressful time we've ever had because I was getting +ve peesticks and we didn't know if genuine or from the injections...as it turned out it was genuine but early mc/chem pg but I would never want anyone to go through that so I'd avoid testing early and wait until all the HCG injections are definitely out of your body.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Minxy,

"Sorry, not sure what you mean by "day 18".....when did you have the trigger injection and when did you have EC ? The very earliest to test would be 14dpEC as that would be like 14dpo.....but even then, for some that's early and many women don't get a +ve result until 14dpt."

Sorry to be a thicko, but what is 14dpEC, 14dpo and 14dpt please.

I had my trigger on Saturday 1st August at 12.30 (officially early hours of 2nd August). I had egg collection on Monday 3rd July and had transfers on Thursday 6th August. My test date has been given as day 18 (counting egg collection as day 0), hope this makes sense.

Thanks again for your very detailed response.

Dee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, get so used to using the abbreviations !!

dpEC means days post/past egg collection
dpo means days past/post ovulation
dpt means days post/past transfer

If you had trigger jab on 2 August then it should be out of your body by 16 August at latest, taking it as 14 days.

You had a day 3 transfer ie EC (egg collection) is day 0 and embies were 3 days old at transfer. Although you're counting it as 18 days from EC, it's actually only 15dpt.....and many clinics advise testing at 14dpt so yours isn't that much longer.

Here's a link to thread which includes lots of info on the abbreviations and jargon used on this website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Congrats on your ET (embryo transfer) today....and enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. 

Dee


----------

